
Camera Obscura: A biography of street photographer Vivian Maier - samclemens
http://www.bookforum.com/inprint/024_03/18453
======
kevlar1818
For those interested in a great documentary about Vivian Maier, I would
recommend Finding Vivian Maier [1]. It includes an interview with the person
who found the chest(s?) of her negatives, and it covers most of her life,
including interviews with people who knew her.

[1]:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2714900/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2714900/)

~~~
KGIII
And, on the subject of camera obscura, I'd recommend Tim's Vermeer.

~~~
kevlar1818
I second that. An incredible story!

------
sgt101
Striking contrast to the way that Terry Pratchett's estate and interest were
and are handled. Maier has had no say at all in her legacy.

